# EOS 800D vs 77D vs 80D



## GalGraanin (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi all,

I've been thinking of buying a DSLR for some time, but can't decide which one to get. I am new to photography and mostly intend to do nature and architecture photography as well as time lapses and hyper lapses. My budget for the camera is around 700€.

I have narrowed it down to EOS 800D, 77D and 80D but have a few different options:

- EOS 800D with 18-55mm (480€) or with 18-135mm (630€),

- EOS 77D with 18-55mm (570€) or with 18-135mm (700€),

- EOS 80D with 18-55mm (715€).

I will do some traveling in India in August but the weight of the camera isn’t a concern to me. Although I’m new to photography I don’t intend to use auto mode all the time and intend to shot in RAW.

Which of the cameras should I get?

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 24, 2019)

80d is overall the best from these 3, alas reflected in the price.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 25, 2019)

@GalGraanin I've no problem with anyone disagreeing with my opinion, but why ask a particular question and then disagree with the answer????


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 25, 2019)

The 18-135 is a decent performer lens. 
The body side of things is really going to be up to you. 
I personally tell everyone to go test drive them first and see what fits. 

The lens itself is a good all around street walking lens that allows a full scope of distance. 

IMO, go for the largest camera (functions and format size) you can afford.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2019)

Have you personally tried/handled/demo'd any of your three potential d-slr choices? 

I find cameras a lot like shoes or boots--very difficult to choose from numbers/stats...


----------



## GalGraanin (Mar 25, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> The 18-135 is a decent performer lens.
> The body side of things is really going to be up to you.
> I personally tell everyone to go test drive them first and see what fits.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I can spend around 700€ max is it worth more to get a better lens 18-135mm with 77D or better DSLR 80D with 18-55mm?


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 25, 2019)

both are 24MP. 
Both APS-C sized sensors. 

IMO, go find one in a store and feel them. 


they will both perform fine me thinks.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2019)

GalGraanin said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > The 18-135 is a decent performer lens.
> ...



Better in the sense of NOW, or better for your FUTURE, long-term life with this camera?
I see if as a 50-50 tossup, considering that ANY of the three options could allow you to make a lot of fine pictures.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 26, 2019)

I just went through this same decision last fall. ALL three will take fantastic pictures. Literally Google or Youtube the title you posted. There are a ton of reviews and videos comparing them. It really boils down to how much control you want over the camera or how much you want the camera to do for you.







Jaomul is correct, the 80D is better overall. It has features the other two don't and weather resistant. Thus, the price. Just depends on how serious you want to get. Watch the video.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 26, 2019)

My son has the 80D. I've shot with it a few times.

For wildlife it's 90% of what my 7Dkm2 is with a better sensor. The others....not so much. 
The others will perform architectural and landscape style photography just as well.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


>



REALLY* good *marketing  video...


----------



## Dao (Mar 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Have you personally tried/handled/demo'd any of your three potential d-slr choices?
> 
> I find cameras a lot like shoes or boots--very difficult to choose from numbers/stats...



I am totally agree with you.  There are people want buy the Canon 1D series or Nikon Dx (where x is a single digit) series because it look bad a$$ and big while I prefer smaller one if possible.  My new camera packaged with the battery grip and it is still in the box (need to sell it asap)

For OP, the 3 choices are not quite the sames especially the 80d one.  The price is about the same, but the lens are totally different.  Are you planning to just use one lens?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Apr 14, 2019)

I have had an 80d since it came out. The 18-55 kit lens leaves a lot to be desired. If you are serious about photography I wouldn't go purely off price. If you buy a lesser camera and in a year feel you've outgrown it the resale value is way less and you have to re buy another camera to keep yourself going on your journey. The camera body will allow you control but the lens will give you your picture quality, for the most part. Plus reach or depth of field control. So if it were me, I'd get the 80d as a body only and buy a lens in the final length needed for my trip but get a kid range lens, not cheap. You'll be able to keep it for a long time and your money will be well spent. Money comes and goes but memories and photographs stay forever. That's my .02. I also bought the Canon battery grip and a nice cross body strap. But those will come later. Good luck.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 29, 2019)

GalGraanin said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > The 18-135 is a decent performer lens.
> ...



Always always spend more on glass.  Many get enamored with camera features and megapixels etc. But for most shots glass will make a bigger difference than body features.






Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dacaur (Jul 4, 2019)

A cheap body with a nice lens takes better pictures than the world's best body with a mediocre lens. Not that any of those lenses are not great, just remember the body is not the most important thing.

With that said other than the weather sealing, I would go for the 77d over the 80d. It's a year newer, significantly lighter, has Bluetooth and digital video stabilization.
Overall the 80d really is a better camera, but your average newb will definitely not notice any of the extras that it has. By the time you're ready to take advantage of its extra features, you'll likely be ready for a new camera body. I recommend spending more on lenses now because you'll take those to your next body. I really wish I had sprung the extra for an 18-135 with my t6i rather than getting a kit with the 18-55 and 55-250. I'm _constantly_ changing lenses, I need a little more reach than 18-55 provides so I switch to the 55-250 to get the picture, then I've got the 55-250 on and suddenly 55mm is too much magnification so I have to change back....


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 4, 2019)

Dacaur said:


> With that said other than the weather sealing,



After a recent experience I am sold on weather sealing.  Having said that, it would really be moot if you pair a weather sealed body with a non-weather sealed lens.

Get the 77D and with with savings another  lens.


----------



## weepete (Jul 4, 2019)

Or 90D supposedly coming later this year. 

80D is getting a bit long in the tooth now I think though still a good camera. At 5 fps it's a bit slow for widlife or sports though, but that may not be what you are looking for.

I use my top LCD a lot to setup, I'd be loathe to give that up. Really though if I was starting again I'd probably go Nikon for their excellent sensors and higher MP count.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 5, 2019)

The 80d is 7fps which is on par with other cameras in it's price range.
Comparison with the 77d. For the extra money the 80D provides the following, 1 more fps, weather sealing and the ability to micro adjust your focus.

For me to shoot wildlife two things are mandatory in a camera. Weather sealing and the ability to adjust the focus. You can have the most expensive lens/body combo in the world but if they factory tolerances don't line up, you're no better off than shooting with a kit lens.


----------



## weepete (Jul 5, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> The 80d is 7fps which is on par with other cameras in it's price range.
> Comparison with the 77d. For the extra money the 80D provides the following, 1 more fps, weather sealing and the ability to micro adjust your focus.
> 
> For me to shoot wildlife two things are mandatory in a camera. Weather sealing and the ability to adjust the focus. You can have the most expensive lens/body combo in the world but if they factory tolerances don't line up, you're no better off than shooting with a kit lens.



I stand corrected then, I just quickly looked at a google search and managed to pull off a figure when shoting raw and while the buffer is clearing.


----------

